

CBS Orders ‘CSI: Cyber’ Spinoff to Series - danielsiders
https://variety.com/2014/tv/news/cbs-orders-csi-cyber-spinoff-to-series-1201176896/

======
walshemj
Ok some one has to run a book on how soon into the pilot the common silly
"hacking " tropes turns up

eg the two people typing on the same keyboard trope I am looking at you MS
Sciuto and Mr McGee.

